
Weechat IRC Terminal Client - joshbaptiste
http://weechat.org/news/75/20140815-Version-1.0/
======
lorenzhs
I'm one of the developers of a really nice web frontend for WeeChat, Glowing
Bear. What it does is open a WebSocket from your browser to your WeeChat
(probably somewhere on a server), and you can use it on a desktop browser,
tablet, or smart phone.

[https://github.com/glowing-bear/glowing-bear](https://github.com/glowing-
bear/glowing-bear) [http://www.glowing-bear.org/](http://www.glowing-
bear.org/)

------
hsx
Most of these features are pretty useful, so I'll definitely be upgrading from
0.4.3. If you haven't heard so much about Weechat and want to get into it, I
wrote a blog post about it quite recently: [http://blog.hugo.sx/the-perfect-
weechat-setup-2/](http://blog.hugo.sx/the-perfect-weechat-setup-2/)

I prefer weechat over irssi by a long shot and really enjoy using it :)

------
chatmasta
To be clear, this is totally unrelated to WeChat [0], right?

I only glanced but was not sure if it was some kind of WeChat -> IRC
integration.

[0] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeChat](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeChat)

~~~
acc00
Completely unrelated, and the IRC client predates the IM service by 8 years.

